# grips



## lazygolfer (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok gould someone explain to me what difference an oversized grip makes.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

With the typical player, Oversize grips tend to cause a later release. However, they are also popular with those who have joint problems or have larger hands. They need the larger diameter to allow them to grip the club properly.

BT


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have huge hands and use a Tour Wrap Midsize grip to retard my hand action. Otherwise, I'm all over the lot. With regular size grips, any rotation of my hands is overstated and creates wild shots. Midsize grips give me a relationship of handsize to grip size that also allows me to look at written/drawn instruction and see things as they should be. 

To get an idea, from the heel of my palm, (the break at my wrist), to the tip of my middle finger, is 9-1/4"... Imagine how terrified the golf ball must be!

And yes, I've been able to palm a basketball since I was about 10 years old.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's some info I found on the web. 

Grips come in regular, mid-size, and oversized or jumbo. To determine which grip best fits your hands, measure from your wrist (base of hand) to the end of your longest finger. If the dimension is less than 6.5 inches, use a junior grip;
6.5 to 7 inches, use a .560" grip;
7 to 7.5 inches, use a .580" grip;
7.5 to 8 inches, use a mid-size grip
and over 8 inches choose a jumbo grip


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Here's some info I found on the web.
> 
> Grips come in regular, mid-size, and oversized or jumbo. To determine which grip best fits your hands, measure from your wrist (base of hand) to the end of your longest finger. If the dimension is less than 6.5 inches, use a junior grip;
> 6.5 to 7 inches, use a .560" grip;
> ...


Hey,

Many thanks for this info.
May I ask would this really help?
Based on the above info, I should be using a mid-size grip.
Does this apply to all, from Driver to my irons?

Thanks for posting this up!


----------

